
Long Island Weather Observer Sets U.S. Record With 84-Year Streak - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/06/nyregion/long-island-weather-observer-sets-us-record-with-84-year-streak.html
======
ejr
If anyone is curious, the particular station style - box - he has his
instruments housed in is called a "Stevenson screen"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevenson_screen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevenson_screen)

It's has double-louvers on all four sides and usually has an opening in the
bottom as well. The idea is to protect the instruments from the weather while
still allowing plenty of exposure to it.

~~~
e15ctr0n
It would be a cool project for someone to hook up the instruments with wifi so
that twice-daily readings are automatically taken and sent to the Weather
Service.

~~~
simcop2387
It's not that hard, CWOP[1] and wview[2] support doing this out of the box.
I've got a setup[3] in my parent's place that submits the data regularly to
them all the time. That said I'd probably trust this guy more than random
weather stations setup by unknown people.

[1] [http://wxqa.com/](http://wxqa.com/) [2]
[http://www.wviewweather.com/](http://www.wviewweather.com/) [3]
[http://weather.voots.org/](http://weather.voots.org/)

~~~
e15ctr0n
[http://weather.voots.org/](http://weather.voots.org/) looks pretty good! You
got any photos of the setup?

------
hyperliner
“Oh, no,” he said. “It’s what you did. In those Depression years, it came to
mind once, twice, we’re in debt for the chicken houses and the farmhouse, but
no. It’s what you did for your country.”

It’s what you did for your country.

------
e15ctr0n
Any HN readers who volunteer with their country's national weather service?

~~~
ejr
My dad did years ago while in good health, but it's quite hard to keep up with
family obligations and such. This makes his feat even more astounding.

This kind of tenacity reminds me of Marion Stokes whose story was linked here
before [http://www.fastcompany.com/3022022/the-incredible-story-
of-m...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3022022/the-incredible-story-of-marion-
stokes-who-single-handedly-taped-35-years-of-tv-news)

